# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La avenida del Guadiana de 1947...

## F. Lázaro

Al fin he encontrado en la red una imagen del puente romano de Mérida casi cubierto por el agua en la riada del 47...

Este es el puente romano en estado normal...


Pues mirad como estaba en 1947...


Según testimonios de personas que vivieron aquella riada, me han comentado que, el caudal circulante por el Guadiana en Mérida podía estar cifrado en torno a 15.000 m3/s  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Y en Badajoz fue incluso peor. Hay una placa en una calle que pone: "Aquí llego el Guadiana en 1947..." y miras hacia abajo y dices... "eso es imposible", pues sí, llegó... En Badajoz superaría los 15.000 m3/s seguro seguro...

No me extraña que, el gobernador civil de Badajoz, el día de esa avenida, parece ser que le dijo al ministro en esa época...El Guadiana se fué, ha llegado el Océano  :Embarrassment: 

El lunes haré una imagen desde donde vivo y hasta donde llegó el agua... es impresionante  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

Lo que no sé es cómo aguantó el puente... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Tuvo que ser terrible.

 Buna búsqueda F. Lázaro. Ni Ben-Amar podría superarla :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo que no sé es cómo aguantó el puente...


Pues ahí está el puente con 2000 años... y fíjate si habrá sufrido terroríficas avenidas, terremotos, guerras, de todo y ahí está, solo con piedras, palos, cerebro y manos...

Ahora con todo lo que tenemos, hacen un puente, y en cuanto llueve, el puente a tomar por ... va... :Mad: 

En fin...

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Lo que no sé es cómo aguantó el puente...
> 
> Tuvo que ser terrible.


Es que no se hizo con las tecnicas actuales, entonces las cosas se hacian a conciencia.
¡Buena caza! felicidades, amigo mio




> Buna búsqueda F. Lázaro. Ni Ben-Amar podría superarla


¡te he oido! :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es que no se hizo con las tecnicas actuales, entonces las cosas se hacian a conciencia.


Que bien lo has dicho ben-amar...

Antes, lo que se usaba esto:


Ahora, lo que único que se usa es esto, así nos va... :Frown:  :Mad: 





> ¡te he oido!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Pues ahí está el puente con 2000 años... y fíjate si habrá sufrido terroríficas avenidas, terremotos, guerras, de todo y ahí está, solo con piedras, palos, cerebro y manos...
> 
> Ahora con todo lo que tenemos, hacen un puente, y en cuanto llueve, el puente a tomar por ... va...
> 
> En fin...
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola a todos, los tiempos han cambiado desde entonces pués no sé si existián los presupuestos , creo que no y la manera de trabajar sería otra sin horarios estresantes  :Big Grin:  y con todo el tiempo del mundo por delante y de las vacaciones ni te hablo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDE

> Pues mirad como estaba en 1947...
> 
> 
> Según testimonios de personas que vivieron aquella riada, me han comentado que, el caudal circulante por el Guadiana en Mérida podía estar cifrado en torno a 15.000 m3/s 
> 
> Y en Badajoz fue incluso peor. Hay una placa en una calle que pone: "Aquí llego el Guadiana en 1947..." y miras hacia abajo y dices... "eso es imposible", pues sí, llegó... En Badajoz superaría los 15.000 m3/s seguro seguro...
> 
> No me extraña que, el gobernador civil de Badajoz, el día de esa avenida, parece ser que le dijo al ministro en esa época...El Guadiana se fué, ha llegado el Océano 
> 
> ...


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Impresionante imagen F. Lázaro, 15.000 m3/s tela marinera hubo víctimas no?

Gracias por el documento y esperamos esas fotografias  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Impresionante imagen F. Lázaro, 15.000 m3/s tela marinera hubo víctimas no?


Pues ahora de cabeza no te sabría responder con seguridad... por aquellos años no todavía no andaba yo por aquí... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pero es de esperar que pudiera haber habido víctimas con semejante avenida  :Embarrassment: 

Yo sé que el Guadiana, al igual que los demás ríos, ha tenido avenidas muy graves... como por ejemplo las de 1860 o por ahí, la de 1947, en los 50 también hubo otra parece ser importante, y la más trágica últimamente, fue la de 1997, aunque ésta, no fue por el Guadiana, sino por los arroyos Rivillas y Calamón en Badajoz, que se llevaron la vida de 20 personas por delante  :Frown: 

Seguiré rebuscando por la red y preguntando a los mayores de por aquí a ver que más puedo sacar... :Smile: 

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

> Hola a todos, los tiempos han cambiado desde entonces pués no sé si existián los presupuestos , creo que no y la manera de trabajar sería otra sin horarios estresantes  y con todo el tiempo del mundo por delante y de las vacaciones ni te hablo


Sin horarios estresantes, pero con un tío con látigo detrás y de sol a sol, pobremente alimentado, etc. Presupuestos evidentemente sí tenían.

Yo creo que la razón por la que duran es bien sencilla:

1º.- Porque en aquella época construir puentes era infinitamente más caro -en términos relativos- y lento que hoy en día. Así que no podían permitirse el lujo de roturas frecuentes.

2º.- El promotor y el contratista eran la misa entidad, por lo que no había intereses de "obsolescencia programada" y similares.

3º.- Las obras que han perdurado hasta nuestros días se ubican principalmente sobre vías estratégicas, en las que el esfuerzo inversor era superior y los riesgos de una rotura más altos.

4º.- Los puentes que no hicieron bien sencillamente no perduraron hasta nuestros días, por lo que no tenemos consciencia de ellos. Probablemente la inmensa mayoría de los puentes que construyeron los romanos hayan desaparecido -pero nos fijamos en sus obras maestras, no en sus errores-.


El tiempo dirá cuales de nuestras obras perduran mucho tiempo  :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

Hola F. Lázaro

Vaya pedazo de foto, pero aun más el agua que llevaba... Anegaría media vega del Guadiana con tanta agua. Gracias por la información y traérnosla al foro.

Un saludo y Gracias de nuevo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola F. Lázaro
> 
> Vaya pedazo de foto, pero aun más el agua que llevaba... Anegaría media vega del Guadiana con tanta agua. Gracias por la información y traérnosla al foro.
> 
> Un saludo y Gracias de nuevo.


Pues ya verás con la imagen que tengo que hacer y hasta donde estaba el agua... la vega pues ya me entiendes... una charca... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola a todos...

Os acordáis de esto a principios de este hilo???




> Este es el puente romano en estado normal...
> 
> 
> Pues mirad como estaba en 1947... (15.000 m3/s)


Pues acabo de encontrar una fotografía aún más espectacular... el puente romano de Mérida casi cubierto en su totalidad  :EEK!: , de hecho, en la zona central del puente diría que estaba saltando ya el agua por encima del puente  :EEK!: 

Si en la anterior imagen, el caudal era de 15.000 m3/s... en esta nueva imagen, cuanto sería... 16.000? 17.000 m3/s?  :Confused: 


Fuente: http://galeon.hispavista.com/cdnueva...e%20romano.JPG

En fin, una imagen espectacular  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Como tu dices, espectacular.
Parece que llevaba un pelin de agua

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Como tu dices, espectacular.
> Parece que llevaba un pelin de agua


Jejejejeje, "un pelín" le faltaba para no saltar se el puente. Espectacular imagen.

----------


## riodelolvido

El pozo de la foto, ¿Tendría agua?. Y la casa, seguro que su dueño no volvió a construir ahí.... hasta que algun promotor compraría la parcela y la urbanizaría

----------


## FEDE

Impresionante imagen Federico, en aquellos tiempos según mi padre era normal que algunas personas que vivian en cortijos, quedaran incomunicadas incluso semanas.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Parece que llevaba un pelin de agua


Jajajaja, sí, un pelín... :Big Grin: 




> El pozo de la foto, ¿Tendría agua?.


Una poquilla tendría  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 




> Y la casa, seguro que su dueño no volvió a construir ahí.... hasta que algun promotor compraría la parcela y la urbanizaría


Antes, todo ese sitio era un absoluto campo... ahora todo está lleno de casa y pisos  :Embarrassment: . Donde está el pozo, es la orilla opuesta en la imagen anterior, la que está situada dentro del quote  :Wink: , y que como se ve, es un absoluto pastizal  :Embarrassment: 




> Impresionante imagen Federico, en aquellos tiempos según mi padre era normal que algunas personas que vivian en cortijos, quedaran incomunicadas incluso semanas.


Por aquí pues supongo que igual que por Andalucía, las ciudades grandes, que era donde estaba toda la industria y los servicios; los pueblos, que eran básicamente agricultores y demás; y los que se dedicaban al ganado, especialmente en las serranías y demás, pues eran todo cortijos  :Embarrassment: 

[irónico] Hoy en día, enseguida le vas a decir a la mujer o a los muchachos que nos vamos a vivir a un cortijo... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: , te echan de casa  :Stick Out Tongue:  [irónico]

----------

